# my new valco 14



## boltnut (Mar 31, 2010)

well i was given free of charge this 1973 valco, and im goin to ,  turn it into a shallow runner ,just not sure how i want to do it . any suggestion? im all ears. also the pics are not my boat , how ever its identicle just didnt have time to take pics


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

On an aluminum boat I would suggest some sort of sound  deadening.  That's a sweet looking boat, it reminds me of the kind that are popular in the northwest.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

On aluminum boats, I just like to paint them camo, and run the piss out of them.
lol


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

run it like you stole it


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

Cup holders are the the most important thing you need after that I would throw a cheap ply wood casting deck in the bow and a trolling motor. Then fish out of it a few times and see what needs to be changed or added. The best way to see what a boat needs is to fish out of it a few times.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

"Cup holders are the the most important thing you need"

Aye to that!


----------



## boltnut (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks guys i will run the piss out of it. lol i think for this boat i will just keep it simple .i alredy have a custom gheenoe thats tricked out for shallow running, i think i will make this the family fisher. and also it came from california, it does have that yankee boat look to it. like it was ripped from some lake in Maine


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

I love my aluminum boat, got it for free from the next door neighbor. Its a 13' starcraft. Built a casting deck on front and a poling platform on the rear and it is a flats machine. Good luck and enjoy the boat!


----------

